# Older Park repair stand vs. New



## OilburnerDe (May 23, 2012)

I am going to look at a Park Tool PRS-11 tomorrow. I believe it is 15 + years old. I cannot find any info about it on line. I have pictures of it and it looks decent enough.( I would post pics, but photobucket is throwing errors for me.)

Anyway, the want $150 for it, But I am wondering if it is worth it vs getting a new portable work stand. It is semi portable as the stand and support are detachable. But it has a static work height with the top of the clamp at 47". 

Right now I can get a Spindoctor pro G3 for $159. Or a Feedback Sports recreational stand for $119, from Performance.

I have never worked with one of these portable ones and not familiar with how adjustable they are from a work height standpoint. Or how sturdy they will be compared to the park.

I have worked on a dual arm heavy duty park stand, back in the early eighty's. So i am familiar with working with them.

I guess I am just looking for reassurance and others opinions. I will have a new Goblin delivered next week and having a decent stand that I can toss the bike on to do moderate wrenching and tunning would be a plus. With more involved tear down and rebuilding work in the future.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

OilburnerDe said:


> I am going to look at a Park Tool PRS-11 tomorrow. I believe it is 15 + years old. I cannot find any info about it on line. I have pictures of it and it looks decent enough.( I would post pics, but photobucket is throwing errors for me.)


Are you sure it's not a PCS-11?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Post up some pics if you can. Old does not necessarily mean bad, but if the clamp is messed up, replacing it will set you back almost what he is asking, assuming you can find an old replacement.

If you are looking to do any type of involved work on a bike, stay away from the portable stands, as they have a tendency to want to skate around when you lay on the torque.


----------



## Jay Uno (Jul 10, 2010)

Feedback Elite Pro


----------



## OilburnerDe (May 23, 2012)

wschruba said:


> Post up some pics if you can. Old does not necessarily mean bad, but if the clamp is messed up, replacing it will set you back almost what he is asking, assuming you can find an old replacement.
> 
> If you are looking to do any type of involved work on a bike, stay away from the portable stands, as they have a tendency to want to skate around when you lay on the torque.





















Once I see it, I will inspect the clamp.



Econoline said:


> Are you sure it's not a PCS-11?


Yes, I am sure.










Sorry for the size. Photobucket still won't let me upload


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

OilburnerDe said:


> It is semi portable as the stand and support are detachable. But it has a static work height with the top of the clamp at 47"


I have several thoughts, all of which are pointing towards steering you away from this purchase: Semi-portable may not be the same thing as "portable." My folding stand (a Feedback) goes from the closet (where it stows neatly in a corner) to upright in less than 60 seconds, no tools or fasteners to mess around with. This makes a difference to me--when the job is a quick one I'm far more likely to get out the stand and do the work properly.

From your pics, the base of the unit looks sturdy enough but looks looks like it would not work well on uneven ground. So this is basically a shop stand that you can take apart, not really the same as a portable stand. Not something you would throw into the car and take with you to a ride (where you promised your buddy you would take a look at his bike, or where you wanted to get the bike cleaned up at the trailhead while everything was still wet, etc.)

For me the adjustable work height of a seatpost-clampinng stand is great. I usually run mine fully extended because i am 6-3 and this puts most of the work (drivetrain and brake calipers) at a convenient height. But when somebody else is using it, or when I am working around the stem/bars/saddle, we lower the stand.

Finally, the price you mentioned seems like a lot when you can get stands that do what I've mentioned above for nearly that price brand new. The one you are looking at looks a bit beat up, but they are are indeed bulletproof so that would not scare me away if it was really what I wanted. And if the seller got it new, they probably paid a pretty penny for it and may either be out of touch with what today's stands cost--or is just floating a very large number out there hoping somebody will bite. Either way, I think it is way overpriced at $150.



wschruba said:


> If you are looking to do any type of involved work on a bike, stay away from the portable stands, as they have a tendency to want to skate around when you lay on the torque.


I've heard this comment made before and I have never understood it. When you need to apply a lot of torque to a fastener, you should be applying counter-torque as close as possible to the component that you are working on. Loosening the pedals--grab the crankarm. Removing the bottom bracket--hold the frame at the down tube. The bike has enough mass to steady itself when working on small fasteners. So I just don't get where "skating around" would be an issue., or where others have said that the portables stands are not as good as the shop stands because they are not "rock solid."

I mean..it's not like we are jumping up and down on the a lug wrench to break free a rusted lug nut...


----------



## OilburnerDe (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for your opinion, appreciate it.
Just stopped buy performance and looked at the demo G3 that they had out.

It looked more in-line with what I would expect out of a stand. Portability is not high on the list, but having the option of folding up a stand and throwing it in the trunk is a nice to have. While that could be accomplished with the other stand. It's weight and lack of height adjustment could be a deterrent.

I could always modify the stand to raise the height but it would involve welding and that would increase the weight. And it still would not be adjustable.

Clearly it is not worth what he is asking "to me".

I might be worth half or less than what he wants to me.

Thanks again.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought a Spin Doctor stand on clearance the other day at Performance Bike, it completely collapses down to about 8x8 x30 and it definitely does NOT skate around. I have two Road Bikes, and 5 mountain bikes, i do all my own maintenance, and I find it easily on par with the feedback sports stand. The only thing I cant compare it to is one of the bottom bracket stands, I have never used one, but then, I've never felt the need to either. The new style screw tight clamp is a HUGE improvement over the lever clamp on those older stands, (I had a PCS1, and a PCS 11 before) I always worried about the thin tubing on say my Pinarello. (Dont jump me haters, I almost NEVER clamp frame tubing, Im just saying...)


----------



## OilburnerDe (May 23, 2012)

mellowdave said:


> I bought a Spin Doctor stand on clearance the other day at Performance Bike


MellowDave,
If you don't mind me asking, how much did it run you?
They list it for $199, and have it for sale for $159. Which is what Amazon usually lists it at.
It seems like it is on perpetual "sale" at performance, leading me to believe that it is more marketing hype than an actual sale or clearence.

I was also wandering if it would be worth joing their club, not sure if that would affect the price and I am not sure how much I will be buying from them or using their shop service, to take advantage of any discount.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought mine for 50.00, it was an open box return. That is obscenely cheap, I honestly thought it was mis marked, but when I asked they said "yep, thats it". So I bought it on the spot. I have also noticed as you said that it seems to perpetually be on sale.

On being a Performance Bike member, I am not. Im in the Army and they give a 10% discount (which they gave me on the stand by the way so it was actually 45.00), but I have thought I should become a member. I think I actualy joined like 8 years ago to get a super cheap price on some Campy shifters, but they dont have a record of it, and I have no idea if I ever received a card or anything like that. I have an aversion to "big box" bike shops but the guys that work in my local one (West Anderson) are fantastic, and while I still hit up Nelos, and Ozone as often as I can, I find myself going to PB alot.

As far as the stand goes-

The clamp doesnt have the quick release or ratchet like the Feedback stand, which I do miss...


Spin Doctor Stand by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr

But its as stable as any stand not bolted to the floor can get...


Spin Doctor Stand by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr

In the last two hours I tuned the Cervelo, put new bars and stem on my daughters Fisher, and finished (FINALLY) building up my Niner. The best thing I can say about a piece of equipment is that I dont notice it, and other than not having the work tray, (which I notice) this is just about perfect.


Spin Doctor Stand by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr

So the bottom line, is I am impressed, and I like it. Even at 150.00 I would still feel the same way.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

I just picked up a Feedback Sports work tray for the house stand, and it fits great. Here's a few pics just for reference.

it attaches with this little bracket, which has shims to allow you to mount it higher, lower, or to odd diameter posts.


mounting base by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr

this piece just slides over the bracket, so you can take it off without tools, nice for folding up and taking to the trail.


work tray by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr

mounted


Mounted by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr

Once mounted, it fits tight, and wont slide, but if you want to move it up or down, you can just pul up a little, it eases tension on the bushing, and you can turn it or slide it wherever you need. It also has holes sized for allen wrenches, spray bottles, cans, whatever you need. I'm very pleased over all.


adjustable up and down by Красный Октябрь, on Flickr


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to say the best stand for ease of operation and set up is an older Park PCS-1. I have had one like this for almost twenty years and still works flawlessly. Very stable and adjustable.

I just got the Feedback Pro Ultralight a few days ago and it too is very adjustable but I have found that it is not as easy to mount the bike as my Park. I like the ability to adjust the height which is not an option with the Park. If you can find an old PCS-1 go for it. I have seen them at times for about $80 used.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Turn your feedback clamp 180 degrees so the opening is facing the back of the bike. This will make clamping easier much easier. The bike will push against the clamp and allow more of a one handed use. Also it keeps the clamp bulk away from the back of seats, seat bags and other things that just make the stand far easier to use. The feedback stuff is top notch and blows away even the new park offering. We have 3 or 4 portable work stands for doing tech support at road events and the feedback stand is always the first one chosen. The more expensive feedback clamp is worth the extra cash it truly is one handed operation and is much better then the screw style one.


----------



## prsb (Jun 14, 2021)

OilburnerDe said:


> I am going to look at a Park Tool PRS-11 tomorrow. I believe it is 15 + years old. I cannot find any info about it on line. I have pictures of it and it looks decent enough.( I would post pics, but photobucket is throwing errors for me.)
> 
> Anyway, the want $150 for it, But I am wondering if it is worth it vs getting a new portable work stand. It is semi portable as the stand and support are detachable. But it has a static work height with the top of the clamp at 47".
> 
> ...


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

?


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

acer66 said:


> ?


New Joiner. The new format seems to create this kind of activity. Same thing happens on RBR. You're just one click away from an ancient thread.


----------



## prsb (Jun 14, 2021)

acer66 said:


> ?


Sorry, am I on the wrong forum, maybe you can translate it into your native tongue. I hope you enjoy it. 
Bye


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

acer66 said:


> ?


It's okay, I completely get it.


----------

